# Anatomical Monster Prints



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Here's a couple of prints I made last year but never got around to sharing. I could make them downloadable in PDF form if there is enough interest. Each is US letter sized and B&W.










EDIT: It's close to impossible to read that old gothic font, especially at this size, and in a dimly lit haunt, forget about it. But in case you want to know what they say:

Animated Pumpkin

Stalks can be prehensile.
Seeds are inviable and toxic.
Victims of the pumpkin become wartlike growths.
The eyes can see, hear, and smell.
Faces vary. Some look carved but others do not.
Movement may be by hopping, rolling, or slithering.
The caldera opens to produce light, flames, or peculiar sprays.
Variations:
Snapper, Planted, Creeper, Stemnosed, Squatter, Lopsided, Wailer, Stalker, Coiled

Fungal Guardian

Deaths-head mark
Victims become extraneous stalks
Vision can be binocular or monocular, and extends to infrared and ultraviolet ranges
Gills vibrate to produce a bell-like alarm when enemies are detected.
Do not feed.
Veils contain many olfactory receptors that can smell fear, guilt, hatred, and magic.
Veined stems indicate the capacity to uproot and move to a new location.
Mobility is very rare.
Variations:
Erupted, Monocular, Grabber, Shambling, Conjoined, Colony, Biaxial


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty kewl! I'd be interested


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Clicking on the bar lets you see a bigger image, for those who want a better look.

These have quite a vintage look. I like those little variation guys at the bottom of each print.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those prints are nice, and wow, what an artist you are! Let's see...you build phenomenal props, you can draw...I bet you have a killer singing voice too!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I bet you have a killer singing voice too!


LOL well they say "quiet dude you're killing me." And that's just toddlers.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you've got some talent. Speaking of you talents. Have you made any more pipes? You are good at so many things.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

These are great! I could see them as collectibles, especially if you do a new one each year (a different creature and different anatomy)
They might even be screen-printable for shirts or something.
Fun!
I'm interested, even if nobody else is.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's wicked cool Rahnefan!
You are quite the talented artist!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Well, I'd like to be able to print copies too if you are going to let us....like to hang in the house for Halloween....or maybe all year long? They would look great with some cool matting around them and a nice frame. I like eclectic art.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow those are awesome! You're really artistic! 
I love the font you decided to use.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you!

For anyone interested in the smaller font, it is HPLHS Blackletter, available for free right here with a lot of other Lovecraft fonts: http://www.cthulhulives.org/toybox/propdocs/propfonts.html

The headers are handmade and the subheaders are Patrick which is also free, right here: http://www.dafont.com/patrick.font


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

These are wonderful. If you ever decide to make the download available I would be interested. They would look great on display in a old library/office set up with other unusual objects and curiosities.


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

These are really great! I too would love to print some off when possible.


----------

